# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  New UB Extended release v1.0.6 at 12/07/2012

## mohamed73

Released UB Extended version *1.0.6* at *12/07/2012*  Added a new way to view information and help about Samsung smart phone (a fresh install is recomended)Added I9300, and N7000 unlock (direct unlock, no internet connection needed)Added S5360,S6102,S5690 unlock (direct unlock, no internet connection needed)Added S5300 unlock (direct unlock, no internet connection needed, code reading is under development)

----------

